# N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell

* N-TV - Video
Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten​*

*Professor Borcherding angelt Grundeln *
General Ecology: J. Borcherding, Prof. Dr.
http://www.general-ecology.uni-koeln.de/10314.html

Bei N-TV wurde Prof. Borcherding für eine Sendung über invasive Arten gefilmt und interviewt zum Thema Schwarzmundgrundeln im Rhein.

Mit Studenten ist er am Rhein auf "wissenschaftlicher" Angeltour. 

Cool fand ich den Vergleich, wie Grundeln als "ungebetene Verwandtschaft" am Büffet für 20 Mann auftauchen, das logischerweise nicht für 40 reicht. 
Da käme es auf Ellenbogen an, um satt zu werden - und da wären Grundeln besser aufgestellt als heimische Arten. 
Sie sind massiv aggressiv am Futter, es gibt dadurch zu wenig Futter am Büffet für einheimische Fische.

Obwohl Professor und Studenten zu weit über 90%  Grundeln fangen, wären auch viele andere Fische da - nur nicht "schnell genug am Büffet (Futterplatz)", wenns was gibt.

Auch gerade heimische Jungfische würden dadurch verhungern, weil ihnen die aggressiven Grundeln das Futter wegfressen würden.

Und er gibt auch als Folgen neben biologischen genauso  wirtschaftliche Gründe zu bedenken:
Wenn die Rheinfischergenossenschaft z. B. immer weniger Angelkarten für den Rhein verkaufen würde, weil nur noch Grundel an den Haken gehen, wäre das auch eine massive wirtschaftliche Belastung (die Rede war von 5.000 Karten weniger).

Sehenswertes Video, mit einem entspannten Professor, dem seine Arbeit beim "wissenschaftlichen Grundelangeln" sichtlich Spaß macht.

Video, Invasion der Arten, Scharzmundgrundel, Rhein, ab min. 5.20 



https://www.tvnow.de/ntv/n-tv-dokumentation/invasion-der-arten/player

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wenn die Rheinfischergnossenschaft z. B. immer weniger Angelkarten für den Rhein verkaufen würde, weil nur noch Grindel an den Haken gehen, wäre das auch eine massive wirtschaftliche Belastung (die Reede war von 5.000 Karen weniger)....



Was ist Grindel, wer liegt auf Reede, aber vor allem: Wer ist Karen!?! |bigeyes

Zum Mimimi-Professor: Alles getreu dem Motto "Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht naß!"

Sitzt da mit seinen Studenten und -Innen, die Kohlefaserruten mit Blanks aus China in der Hand, und philosophiert über Neozoen, die in den meisten Fällen per Ballastwassertanks der Containerschiffe den Weg zu uns fanden! Gerade so, als hätte er seine und die Ruten seiner Mitstreiter zu Fuß aus Asien geholt.

Heuchelei, ick hör dir trappsen!

PS: Kann mir jemand sagen, warum solche Dinge offensichtlich seltenst vom Ende aus gedacht werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

ooh mann - danke für RächtSchreiPunk Hinweise - alles noch zu früh heute. wird direkt verbessert.

Zum anderen:

Frag doch einfach den Prof, warum er nicht so weit denkt wie Du augenscheinlich..

Er freut sich sicher über Anregungen und Belehrungen..


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Er freut sich sicher über Anregungen und Belehrungen..



Ich mag das gar nicht als Belehrung verstanden wissen, nur sollte man Menschen "dieses Ranges" konsequentes Zuendedenken wie selbstverständlich unterstellen können - und irrt ein ums andere Mal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Ist doch klasse, wenn Du das alles besser weisst, erklärs ihm ruhig... ..


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Hier posten reicht sowohl dir, als auch mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Ich muss übrigens auch imoprtiertes Angelgerät verwenden - regionale Produzenten gibts bei mir nicht.

Wieso das ein Kriterium für Heuchelei bei Grundelfoschung sein soll, versteh ich nicht..

Du hast sicher nur regional produziertes Gerät?

Davon ab:
Mir fehlt z. B. auch, dass Raubfische von Grundeln profitieren können und sich mit der Zeit (wie auch in Donau etc. bei natürlichem Vorkommen) wieder eine entsprechende Artenausdifferenzierung stattfindet.

Dass zudem Grundeln auch Nahrungsquellen nutzen, welche Weissfische nicht nutzen und so für mehr Fischbiomasse sorgen, dazu hatt ich neulich auch erst ne Meldung (muss ich suchen), das fehlt da auch in dem Video.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Hab ich selbstverständlich nicht, ich jammere aber auch nicht über Neozoen, die auch durch mein Verhalten den Weg hierher fanden.

Liest sich schlüssig? Ist es auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Der Prof jammert?

Ok, ist mir was entgangen...

Ich dachte, der forscht und erzählt davon im Video, inkl. möglicher Auswirkungen..


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

6:52 geht's los.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Der Professor hat das schon gut erklärt. 
Interessant fand ich auch die These dass die Grundel deshalb so erfolgreich ist, weil sie für die Nahrungssuche am Grund gut ausgerüstet ist und der Rhein im Mittelwasser nicht so viel Nahrung bietet. 

Bei dem "wir fangen 90%" stellt sich die Frage, ob eine andere Angelmethode das Ergebnis vielleicht verändern würde. So wie ich das gesehen habe, haben die mit Grundblei und einer Made als Köder geangelt, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Wobei ich denke, dass im Rhein im Mittelwasser der Fang nicht viel anders aussehen (also mehr andere Fische bringen) würde  - da wird nicht viel Nahrung sein bei der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit..

Ausser Räubern werden die wohl alle eher am Grund fressen müssen, weils sonst nicht viel gibt..


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Bei dem "wir fangen 90%" stellt sich die Frage, ob eine andere Angelmethode das Ergebnis vielleicht verändern würde....



Ein Versuch dicht an der Strömungskante wäre sicher erfolgversprechend, so schlecht, wie die kleinen *******rchen schwimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Bei uns hocken die überall durch den ganzen Fluss. Auch mitten in Fahrrinne...

Neckar.

Alles was im Sommer länger als 10 sec. auf Biss warten ist, bedeutet Made weg beim Wurf..

Allerdings ist es wohl so, dass die beim verbreiten schon gerne entlang Steinschüttungen und Kanten vorgehen.

Warum die ausgerechnet bei uns überall hocken, hab ich keine Ahnung.

Nervt aber.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Bei uns gibt es am Rhein auch Abschnitte da stehen die voll in der Strömung, welche einen PKW wegreissen könnte. Da kommt halt genügend Nahrung vorbei. Die kleben da am Grund und machen's Maul auf.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Warum die ausgerechnet bei uns überall hocken, hab ich keine Ahnung....



Sommerwarmes, eher trübes und relativ strömungsarmes Gewässer mit niedriger Raubfischdichte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Strömung ist bei uns nicht mal so übermäßig - wenn die aber bei euch auch in der  knalligen Strömung hocken, liegts zumindest nicht an der Strömung


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



hanzz schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es am Rhein auch Abschnitte da stehen die voll in der Strömung, welche einen PKW wegreissen könnte. Da kommt halt genügend Nahrung vorbei. Die kleben da am Grund und machen's Maul auf.



Ist an der Donau auch so. Auch wenn man weit draußen im Strom feedert hat man oft Grundeln. Die sind quasi überall. 

siehe auch:
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stCIZf2IMok


----------



## panazonics (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Einfach mal Danke für den Hinweis auf den Beitrag, hätte ich sonst wohl nicht gesehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Faunenverfälschung, ein hier oft kritisch betrachtete Formulierung, aber wir sollten uns beizeiten daran erinnern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



panazonics schrieb:


> Einfach mal Danke für den Hinweis auf den Beitrag, hätte ich sonst wohl nicht gesehen!


danke - ist ja aber auch mein Job, das für alle öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## MazyMaze (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Ein sehr guter Beitrag! Ich verfolge fast alle Diskussionen des Anglerboards über Facebook mit großen Interesse! Danke dafür!

 Mein Heimgewässer ist der Main und Rhein, wobei ich dieses Jahr ausschließlich am Main unterwegs war. Ich habe hauptsächlich mit Grundel als Köfi geangelt und konnte Zander und Aale fangen, aber an Friedfische war stellenweise nicht zu denken.
 Eine Grundel hat sogar auf einen roten, leeren Haken gebissen den ich mit der Stippe zufällig ins Wasser hielt...

Da finde ich schon, dass der Professor mit seiner "Buffet-Theorie" richtig liegt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*



MazyMaze schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter Beitrag! Ich verfolge fast alle Diskussionen des Anglerboards über Facebook mit großen Interesse! Danke dafür!


DANKE Dir, so ein Lob tut auch mal gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: N-TV - Video Ein Professor angelt Grundeln: Invasion der Arten*

Bei uns kriegste die nur noch schwer, sobalds kalt wird.

Davon ab, hat mich Franz drauf aufmerksam gemacht, wie sehr mir der Prof kleidungstechnisch nahestehen würde :
Der Prof hätte seine Kappe noch schiefer auf als ich in unserem Grundelfilmchen, aber er würde auch die gleichen Schuhe tragen.

Nachgeguckt:
Recht hatter ;-))
(min 6.30 die Schlappen ) 

Kluger Prof..

Und wie er sich da lümmelt zwischen Studenten/innen.....

Gibt sicher unangenehmeres Arbeiten
:g:g


----------

